# The Whistle Tips go "Woo woo!"



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Effective immediately per Order of Rakos , this is a required installation for all 1337 Uberizers. Failure to comply will result in severe disciplinary action administered by upyouruber , up to and including account suspension / permanent deactivation.

- MadTownUberD , Magistrate of the North Central Region


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Effective immediately per Order of Rakos , this is a required installation for all 1337 Uberizers. Failure to comply will result in severe disciplinary action administered by upyouruber , up to and including account suspension / permanent deactivation.
> 
> - MadTownUberD , Magistrate of the North Central Region


I'm sold on it!
After all, the shining endorsement from the two intellectuals interviewed,
is all one needs to rush out and have one installed ASAP!
Seriously, where do these idiots come from? 
Well, we all know the answer to that!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The news segment has so many outstanding interviews. I believe this is a prime example of American journalism at its finest.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

America is becoming a 3rd world chithole.
 Beam me up, Scotty.



upyouruber said:


> the shining endorsement from the two intellectuals interviewed, is all one needs to rush out and have one installed ASAP!
> Seriously, where do these idiots come from?


Obama's legacy.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> The news segment has so many outstanding interviews. I believe this is a prime example of American journalism at its finest.


Yes, Walter Kronkite would be very proud!


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Obama's legacy.


Video is 12 years old. Obama took office in 2008.


----------

